# Calcasieu 3-9



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Hit east shoreline for an afternoon trip after all that nasty weather thurs/fri. Fishing was slow,ended up with 9 trout 18-24 and 1 flounder caught all fish in 3-4 ft over mud/shell. Lures of choice was bone/chrt devil eye. Heres a pic of my cousin's stringer (since he out fished me this time) Good luck!


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Nice stringer. My favortie color in the devel eye is bone/chart


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

nice lookin' mess of fish.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

lets see pics of these 24 inchers that yall always seem to catch in big lake in your posts, but never post pics of???

hahaha jk 

nice trout!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Here you go Benelliboss lmao!!!


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

we were out there as well on sunday from about 7am-2pm, had a great day catching trout and redfish, found a school of atleast 200 reds between 3-8lbs all boiling on the surface (one even free jumped like a mullet) water was nasty but darker colored norton paddle tails on the bottom produced for us, forget about the topwater


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

NateTxAg said:


> Here you go Benelliboss lmao!!!


 Nice fish.... we all know though theres bigger ones out there!!!! Too funny!!!!!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

NateTxAg said:


> Here you go Benelliboss lmao!!!


hold it a little closer to the camera next time so we can all see how big it really isn't:tongue:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Theres slime on the lense-come on Nate we can tell!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

it's ok we are gonna put one on the wall next weekend.......warm temps coming.....


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*not quite*

big easter trout are coming soon..........


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report and nice pics! I like the pig photo. The shades say: "We are here to assimilate you"!


----------

